# Neulich im Reisebüro



## DER SCHWERE (2 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## stuftuf (2 Sep. 2012)

saugut!.... und leider wahr


----------



## Ragdoll (2 Sep. 2012)

Toll, einfach geil


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2012)

da bleib ich doch lieber hier


----------



## krawutz (3 Sep. 2012)

Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## king_p (3 Sep. 2012)

Leider Geil.


----------



## tommie3 (3 Sep. 2012)

Mut zur Wahrheit!
Gute Idee!


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Sep. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.



Ich auch nicht!


----------



## neman64 (3 Sep. 2012)

Ich fahre schon hin, denn dort gibt es 1 Woche Gratisurlaub


----------



## powerpuetz (25 Sep. 2012)

1 Woche?! Da sollte doch mehr drin sein;-)


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr makaber, aber wahr ^^


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

hammer!


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Sehr lustig aber leider wahr


----------



## zepster (16 Okt. 2012)

sehr lustig


----------

